# Really Easy



## HYDRO333 (Jun 7, 2007)

I dont know why but i find hydroponic systems to be to complicated so if you guys could help me out cause i really want a hydrponic system could you tell me how to make a cheap and easy hydroponic system that includes step by step with pics how to make it. if you cant find one with pics its okay ill give it a try. TY PPPEEEAAAAACCEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here you go:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6674

...And for more help on the system:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3908

See it in action:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7166

I hope this helps you, It is a simple system to build and use! The best thing about this system is STONEY BUD, he is a mod here on MP, Plus, he designed the hydro system, so he can answer your questions and many others use it and they can help as well.


----------

